# Just confirmed Royal Islander Club La Plage!!!



## krmlaw (Oct 23, 2008)

Im SOOO Excited! We are going to go the last week in June into July, 2009. What a GREAT summer vacation!!! 

I know she is hurting right now from Omar, But Im sure she will be up and running by then. 

Now ... tell me the great, the good, the bad and the ugly ... 

We have a 2 bedroom unit, if that matters.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Whahoo...!


----------



## tashamen (Oct 24, 2008)

That's one of my favorite resorts - all units have an ocean view (well, unless you happen to be on the first floor which you can tell from your unit number on the confirmation).  There are lots of reviews here including mine from about 2 years ago.


----------



## ljwhit (Oct 24, 2008)

I stayed there a couple years ago and just loved it.  Everything you need is nearby - walkable.  Tho you still would want a car for at least a couple days to explore.  Was great sitting at the pool or beach and watching the planes land.  Noise was not an issue.  We had a 2 bedroom also and it was very spacious.  Pool was just lovely.  I have no negative comments.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 24, 2008)

GREAT! I feel SO relieved! I was worried about the noise, but looks like its a non-issue. 

I dont think I want to rent a car for the whole week, because it looks like I can get a bus into Phillisburg and other places easily - right?

Maybe we'll just rent a car for a few days, because Orient Beach is our favorite (so far!)

What beaches are close by the resort?


----------



## TomR (Oct 26, 2008)

The “buses” are really small vans that pull up right in front of the timeshare and will take you to Phillipsburg and other places as well.  Many folks enjoy the rides and the chance to meet friendly locals up close and personal, but I would not rely on the bus service at night.  

Lots of people say you can walk to the Mullet Bay Beach from the Royal Islander, and I guess you can but if you have children with you it may not be doable.  I have owned at the Royal Islander for about 15 years, and always rent a car for my entire stay.  It is just more convenient, and probably cheaper than depending on taxis.  You do have to pay for parking in the Maho garage, but you can buy a weekly parking pass when you check into the resort. 

Have a great vacation.  I think you will enjoy your stay at the Royal Islander.
Tom


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Tom!

Any good restaurants that are not to be missed?


----------



## TomR (Oct 26, 2008)

There are good restaurants all over the island, including some within very easy walking distance (almost right out the front door) of the Royal Islander.  Of these restaurants, Bajatzu (upper lever of the Maho strip) is my favorite. Others I like are La Rosa II, Sopranos and Pizza Pasta, which is alongside the casino. These restaurants come in handy when you are tired after a long day at the beach and just don’t feel like driving to diner.  
Tom


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2008)

Its exciting travelling to new places, but frustrating at the same time! I always want to make sure we hit the best excursions, and restaurants. But its so hard, b/c we havent really been there yet!

Thanks for the advice Tom!


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 25, 2008)

Is there is beach there? Im sure it got washed away from Omar, but anyone know if its back yet?

And can you use the facilities at the other sister resorts there?


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 25, 2008)

*Just given unit number*

We were just given our unit number - and Im nervous. Its on the 1st floor. 

A1101. 

Looks like a large 2 bedroom, with 2 balconies. 2 baths.

But Im nervous b/c Ill be pregnant and worried about access from the beach area/pool area to our room. 

Anyone ever stay on the 1st floor? have pictures of the area there?


----------



## tashamen (Nov 25, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> A1101.
> 
> Looks like a large 2 bedroom, with 2 balconies. 2 baths.
> 
> ...



The first floor is actually the ground floor.  You will be able to walk out directly from your room's patio to the pool in a few steps, and the beach is only a few steps more beyond that.  You won't have much if any ocean view from that level (we were directly above that unit on the second floor when we stayed and had a glimpse of ocean).  The second floor is the level where you check in and go in/out from the street.  There is an elevator from there to the first floor if you need it.  Here's the layout: http://www.royal-islander.org/layouthotel.htm.

I hope you like cats!  There is a colony of resident cats that like to hang out on the first floor unit lounge chairs - I do have some pictures of them somewhere from that very unit that you have.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh no ... DH is allergic to cats!  Ill have to shoo them away! 

I wish we had an upper floor. I have requested one through RCI and the resort, I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 26, 2008)

krmlaw:

Congratulations.  I am sure you will all have a good time and I am looking forward to hearing about in the future.  I see that you have also booked at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.  We were there earlier this year and had a fabulous time.  Check out ChichenItza, Tulum, XCaret, and Playa del Carmen.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 26, 2008)

What a coincidence! Was is nice there? Was the lazt river open? Is the ocean really unswimmable? is there a walkable beach to swim at?

haha ... not too many questions!


----------



## TomR (Nov 28, 2008)

Since you are exchanging into the resort, it will have no record of your reservation until about 1 or 2 weeks prior to your arrival. I doubt very much if contacting RI now will help. Wait until about 1 or 2 weeks before and then contact them again.  June is not very busy and you just might luck out and get a higher floor.


----------



## Nsivertsen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Royal Islander*

We were in St. Maarten in early August this year.    Though we didn't stay at the Royal Islander this time, we went there, due to our staying there a few years back in a two bedroom which was fantastic.   At that time,  we got there a day early and were leaving a day early so they gave us a one bedroom, no charge for the first night then moved us into our two bedrrom the next day.   Lo and behold, we were put in the penthouse on the top floor, dead center, overlooking everything.   The refridgerator was stocked with beer, wine and even a bottle of Dom Perione champagne.   Naturally I started embibing only to find out the unit was a quarter share and the owner had to leave that week for an unknown reason allowing the unit to be used.    Yes, I did replace the liquor but that unit was the best I've ever stayed in and we started in T.S. in 1982.   Absolutely loved the Royal Islander.
                                        RichS


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 2, 2008)

Im very excited about our choice. I dont know if Im going to like the planes over head, but the rest I think Im going to love!


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 10, 2008)

I hear we can use the pools at the Sonesta Maho and La Teresse. Can anyone confirm that?

Also, is Mullet Beach walkable from La Plage?


----------

